# Sigma on a Roll (new cameras)



## BeenThere (Feb 24, 2016)

Sigma has announced two new cameras and a new flash.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/news/unveiled-sigma-sd-quattro-mirrorless-cameras-and-ef-630-flash?utm_medium=Email%201607195&utm_campaign=NewAnnouncement&utm_source=MultiBrands%20160223&utm_content=Explora&utm_term=sigma-sd-quattro-and-quattro-h-article

The SD Quattro cameras with apps-c and - H foveon sensors are for still photography and have some interesting ergonomics. The new flash will have a Canon compatible version.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 2, 2016)

These could be quite interesting. I use the Merrill generation Sigma compact cameras. I haven't tried any of the Quattros yet - the 21mm equivalent lens could be interesting.


----------

